# Colorado Meet?



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone planning a colorado meet? It would be cool to meet up with some of you guys and put faces with names.


----------



## Bobby Big Wheel (Oct 12, 2012)

*Colorado*

Whats up man what time frame are you looking to go to Colorado? I'm flying out to Arizona for Thanksgiving and looking to hit Colorado, mostly looking to split lodging and cut down on costs.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm down to meetup for a beer if we are riding different mountains, otherwise I can/will be at Loveland M-F! 

Where u plannin to ride and when?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Build it and they will come


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll meet up where ever. Vail resorts places or copper preferred because of passes. I'll be in vail pretty much every day. I don't mind an evening beer meet either.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Argo said:


> Build it and they will come


Probably the best advice right there. I doubt you'd have any problems getting people to show up to the front range spots. A little tougher at the destination off the well traveled road spots.


----------



## SlikDsgn (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm comin through, contemplating riding loveland and/or vail for a day, simply because I'll be in the area. I'd be happy to ride with any of you for a day, sometime between nov. 23rd and the 30th


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Shit I forgot I even posted this thread, ill be at loveland the three days before thanksgiving. Another three days the week before Christmas and a week at copper January 13th. That's all I got planned early season.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'll be in Breck the 12th-19th, got a pass for A-Bay. I'd dig it to meet some peeps from the board. Think I'm gonna check out the dew tour thurs or Fri night. Other then that a meet for brews on any other night I'd be down, or if anyone riding the bay around then.....be cool to actually ride with some of ya.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

I've got a loveland and summit value pass. I'll probably spend 50% of the weekdays at the love, the other 30% a-bay, 10% ski-stone, and 10% breck-n-fridge. If anyone wants to catch some runs hit me up, i'll be going to Loveland tommorow because of the shorter early season lines compared to a-basin.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

January 4-9 Denver(Vail area), 9-16th SLC


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone have plans to ride this week? I'd love to catch a ride up so please lemme know!

I have my epic but am down to ride any/everywhere


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

JeffreyCH said:


> I'll be in Breck the 12th-19th, got a pass for A-Bay. I'd dig it to meet some peeps from the board. Think I'm gonna check out the dew tour thurs or Fri night. Other then that a meet for brews on any other night I'd be down, or if anyone riding the bay around then.....be cool to actually ride with some of ya.


yo bro i'll be doing the same. prob 9th-21st hitting up dew tour. it was packed around the events but mountain was empty. i'd be down to get some riding in b/c coming up solo alot of times.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

bassholic said:


> January 4-9 Denver(Vail area), 9-16th SLC


jan 3-8th will be in breck. it's college week if you want to party with a lot of single co-eds


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

Heading out to Summit Cty for Thanksgiving (3rd year!) w/my GF to visit friends and get some early season riding in. We'll be at Copper Fri the 23rd, and probably Loveland on Saturday 24th.

PM if you want to say hello :thumbsup:


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

qwezxc12 said:


> Heading out to Summit Cty for Thanksgiving (3rd year!) w/my GF to visit friends and get some early season riding in. We'll be at Copper Fri the 23rd, and probably Loveland on Saturday 24th.
> 
> PM if you want to say hello :thumbsup:


Are you coming from out of state?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

dopamean said:


> Anyone have plans to ride this week? I'd love to catch a ride up so please lemme know!
> 
> I have my epic but am down to ride any/everywhere


The gf and I are going to be at Copper today and tomorrow.


----------



## qwezxc12 (Oct 24, 2010)

dopamean said:


> Are you coming from out of state?


Yup... Upstate NY. Got a friend in Conifer who rides, so my GF and I visit her on Thanksgiving and then I try to get back once or twice throughout the winter when work brings me out west. LL is her fav hill. I don't blame here - I love the low key atmosphere and laid back attitude.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey all you Colorado-cats. *budderbear*, *sponger606* and myself are organizing for Keystone this Tuesday! Anyone who is interested in meeting up and riding definitely let me know! Otherwise just look for the dude w/ 'dopamean' on his board if you find yourself up on the mountain!


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Where in Colorado?


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

otisdelarosa said:


> Where in Colorado?


Keystone : Here's a MAP!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Heading out first thing in the *AM* for Keystone & Breck tomorrow, then Vail on friday for opening day. Will probably be riding Vail all weekend once we're up there so if you see 'dopamean' on a board, please don't hesitate to shout!

the sticker is a little _strange_ to read, but found out it was legible enough yesterday @ Keystone when I got a random shout out from *sponger606* who happened to see it!

Much love people and safe riding!


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

dopamean said:


> Heading out first thing in the *AM* for Keystone & Breck tomorrow, then Vail on friday for opening day. Will probably be riding Vail all weekend once we're up there so if you see 'dopamean' on a board, please don't hesitate to shout!
> 
> the sticker is a little _strange_ to read, but found out it was legible enough yesterday @ Keystone when I got a random shout out from *sponger606* who happened to see it!
> 
> Much love people and safe riding!


where suppose to meet up :dunno: but seems people have trouble keeping plans now in days :cheeky4:


----------



## AU83 (Nov 3, 2012)

Jealous

10char


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

budderbear said:


> where suppose to meet up :dunno: but seems people have trouble keeping plans now in days :cheeky4:


hey brother, sorry we didn't get to meet up! Next time for sure!

P.S. when I was @ Vail yesterday [Saturday, Nov. 17th] I could have sworn I heard a guy and his lady talking about 'dopamean' & even the forum? Now, I could just be crazy... I did have loud music torturing my ear drums... But if not, and If the person(s) read this, say hello! and next time you see me give me a *shout* out! I'd love to ride w/ anyone and everyone from the forum.

dopamean , KoopaTroopa


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

budderbear said:


> I've got a loveland and summit value pass. I'll probably spend 50% of the weekdays at the love, the other 30% a-bay, 10% ski-stone, and 10% breck-n-fridge. If anyone wants to catch some runs hit me up, i'll be going to Loveland tommorow because of the shorter early season lines compared to a-basin.


for me the same as *budderbear *i have the summit value pass (abay,keystone,brek). it was awesome to meet up with *dopamean* this week from the forum. 

suggestion that maybe we set a couple of dates at different places and then its open to those to choose which ones they can attend?


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

sponger606 said:


> for me the same as *budderbear *i have the summit value pass (abay,keystone,brek). it was awesome to meet up with *dopamean* this week from the forum.
> 
> suggestion that maybe we set a couple of dates at different places and then its open to those to choose which ones they can attend?


I think that's a great idea. My schedule is completely open, so I'd definitely prefer if someone else picked some dates! It'll most likely be my buddy *KoopaTroopa* and I cruising up from Longmont and we've both got _epics_ so sky's the limit!

@*sponger606* - We should definitely try to carpool next time if we're all heading to the same place!


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

dopamean said:


> I think that's a great idea. My schedule is completely open, so I'd definitely prefer if someone else picked some dates! It'll most likely be my buddy *KoopaTroopa* and I cruising up from Longmont and we've both got _epics_ so sky's the limit!
> 
> @*sponger606* - We should definitely try to carpool next time if we're all heading to the same place!


^ My schedule is open as well, I'm a bud smokin computer nerd that works at home, but loves to get out do shit like snowboarding and hiking lol :laugh:


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

this okie will be up on dec 10 to the 22nd. keystone, breck, and vail. dew tour on calender too


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

denver 1-4 through 1-9


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Dopa - how was Vail? Did they only have "Born Free" open and that's it?

I hit up A-basin again (3rd time) because they opened up the top. Pretty decent snow up top actually... a lot softer than I expected.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> Dopa - how was Vail? Did they only have "Born Free" open and that's it?
> 
> I hit up A-basin again (3rd time) because they opened up the top. Pretty decent snow up top actually... a lot softer than I expected.


Vail was pretty disappointing as far as snowboarding goes. 

They had 1 catwalk leading over to a green w/ a couple tiny rollers and the blue was mostly in the shade and icy. They have a little park open where the trails merge, consisting of a couple little boxes and a wall ride. But unless you want to cut across the _highway_ I recommend mobbing the blue to get there. It was crowded.

The majestic views, alcohol-fueled nightlife and STD-infested swamp donkeys made up for it. I didn't get to ride @ all on opening day due to some wicked alcohol-poisoning that completely owned me. 

Vendetta's has a good slice of pizza for $3.50 and a brew for $2.75

Steer clear of the Red Lion; drinks are overpriced and the wait-staff is terrible.

There's a little place down the stairs to the when you come off the bridge. It's this tiny little coffee shop that sells some food and hard liquor and has a pretty chill vibe to it. The name escapes me, but it's got a 'Help Wanted' sign on the door and was playing some awesome, old-skool jams all night.

Though there was little to no snow anyway, the walkway throughout the village is heated so it won't ice over and there's a pretty cool fountain with flames pouring out of it up the hill, which I gather was designed by some dude for some stupid amount of $$$.

If you're interested in _sticking something_ while you're up there, *please* wear a rubber and double-bag that shit if you can. The general and mostly unspoken-consensus is that everyone has had a ride around the block.

I haven't hit up Arapahoe Basin yet, but I definitely *wouldn't* recommend the extra drive-time to go ride Vail.

P.S. there's this place called 'Joe's' I think, which is half-ice cream shop / half-breakfast joint? Anyway, if you can keep your food down the next morning, go snag a breakfast burrito from them -- pretty dank.​


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

^ I like your inside info. Makes me not want to stick anything other than my landings while i am in town.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

bassholic said:


> ^ I like your inside info. Makes me not want to stick anything other than my landings while i am in town.


:thumbsup: yes, this is a great idea!


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

Hey Gang, 

Noob here, Dopamean shot me a link for this thread. I'm living in Denver and looking for peeps to ride with. Not opposed to peeps to get beers with (locally) either, so far I have stuck around the highlands/old town area.

I'll be hitting Copper next week with a friend from back east if anyone will be up there let me know, need a crew to ride with. (Also looking to take my photography to the snow, so if that interests peeps, thats out there too)

I also have a trip to Steamboat planned 12/14 - 17th if anyone will be out that way either. Eff! Pray for some snow!!


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

jeephreak said:


> Hey Gang,
> 
> Noob here, Dopamean shot me a link for this thread. I'm living in Denver and looking for peeps to ride with. Not opposed to peeps to get beers with (locally) either, so far I have stuck around the highlands/old town area.
> 
> ...


yo dude i just moved to the frontrange about a month ago so i'm also lookin for sum dudes to share some rides with, etc. i'm thinking about going to copper this thanksgiving wknd. when you plan on goin? and yea i also have a gopro so it'd be cool to get some footie. i like riding park but if the snow is good i'd be in the glades, etc.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm back east for Tday, and I wont get back to Denver until Saturday afternoon. Probably wont get out til mid week, next week but totally down for weekends after that


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

jeephreak said:


> I'm back east for Tday, and I wont get back to Denver until Saturday afternoon. Probably wont get out til mid week, next week but totally down for weekends after that


aight cool!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Even if you haven't been up to ride yet this season, you can still come meet some of the homies! 

Check out my: HTGSC 2012 Tour thread for more details!

You'll recognize me by the horrid-stench and XXXL t-shirt w/ Goku on the front


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

dopamean said:


> Even if you haven't been up to ride yet this season, you can still come meet some of the homies!
> 
> Check out my: HTGSC 2012 Tour thread for more details!
> 
> You'll recognize me by the horrid-stench and XXXL t-shirt w/ Goku on the front



So you are Grouch? Or you won the Battle of the Bands thing but posted a video of Grouch? Or you got free tickets and are not a performer of any type? Im confused...


In any case, I'll be riding Thursday. Probably at Key unless someone else opens up some new terrain.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

turbospartan said:


> So you are Grouch? Or you won the Battle of the Bands thing but posted a video of Grouch? Or you got free tickets and are not a performer of any type? Im confused...
> 
> 
> In any case, I'll be riding Thursday. Probably at Key unless someone else opens up some new terrain.


Haha yes I am Grouch!!! haha nah I was just fortunate enough to win a spot in the 'Battle of the Bands' this year, so i'll be performing/competing against 3 other dudes @ the FoCo show to try and win a little goodie-bag and shit.

Should be a fun time

P.S. I'm down for thursday @ Keystone, provided my knees are feeling better by then!


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

dopamean said:


> Even if you haven't been up to ride yet this season, you can still come meet some of the homies!
> 
> Check out my: HTGSC 2012 Tour thread for more details!
> 
> You'll recognize me by the horrid-stench and XXXL t-shirt w/ Goku on the front


right on dude!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

boardaddicktd said:


> right on dude!


thanks bro!  

If I win i'll take pics of all the goodies. You get a pair of some sweet ass headphones and a buncha other stuff


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

hell yea!!!


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Me, my gf and her best friend will be in co from the 29th of jan to the 5th of feb. I'd be down to ride just about anywhere. We are kind of winging it. Flying into Denver those days, nothing else planned. The gf likes riding and probably wont get in more than 3 days, her friend probably less.

She works for Marriott so we might end up at vail, possibly breckenridge depending on the snow/ availability with her discount. 

I'll bomb all day every day.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

irrballsac said:


> Me, my gf and her best friend will be in co from the 29th of jan to the 5th of feb. I'd be down to ride just about anywhere. We are kind of winging it. Flying into Denver those days, nothing else planned. The gf likes riding and probably wont get in more than 3 days, her friend probably less.
> 
> She works for Marriott so we might end up at vail, possibly breckenridge depending on the snow/ availability with her discount.
> 
> I'll bomb all day every day.


When it gets closer shout at me. If ya'll are down for a day at Copper or Winter Park let me know.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

irrballsac said:


> Me, my gf and her best friend will be in co from the 29th of jan to the 5th of feb. I'd be down to ride just about anywhere. We are kind of winging it. Flying into Denver those days, nothing else planned. The gf likes riding and probably wont get in more than 3 days, her friend probably less.
> 
> She works for Marriott so we might end up at vail, possibly breckenridge depending on the snow/ availability with her discount.
> 
> I'll bomb all day every day.



Pics of the ladies will improve your chances of obtaining local help.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> Pics of the ladies will improve your chances of obtaining local help.













Nothing special, but I Have a good time


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

lmao :thumbsup:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

irrballsac said:


> Nothing special, but I Have a good time


chicken dinner


----------



## SlikDsgn (Nov 8, 2011)

This grouch show is going to be epic, i don't know if I'll make it to Ft. Collins for it. But the probability is pretty high. I saw dude in Los Angeles about a year ago, one of the best shows!

I'm in Winter Park right now but I've got to get out of here, theres no snow, and all the middle aged cake faced women are freakin me out.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

yikes! Add a few beers and that sounds like a recipe for a typical saturday night!


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

SlikDsgn said:


> This grouch show is going to be epic, i don't know if I'll make it to Ft. Collins for it. But the probability is pretty high. I saw dude in Los Angeles about a year ago, one of the best shows!
> 
> I'm in Winter Park right now but I've got to get out of here, theres no snow, and all the middle aged cake faced women are freakin me out.


Hells ya, Grouch & Living Legends are doppppe.

There's 2 more CO shows: one in Denver @ Cervantes' and one in Boulder @ The Fox

Those are at least a _little_ closer for you..


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Having some breakfast and taking the dog for a walk then heading up to <3land for the day. Send me a p.m. if your going or wanna meet up. I'll be the shaggy guy wearing old tan pants and eatin a turkey samich


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

can anyone give me the 411 on getting some green in the mountains now that it is recreationally legal? I'm coming up on Dec 13th but my friend from denver won't be meeting me til the 17th. They have their card and will be getting me some then but was really really hoping to find some for the 4 days i'll be there at dew tour. I don't know what the legality is of buying it with the new laws and I'm sure you have to be a resident to get it for recreational use.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> can anyone give me the 411 on getting some green in the mountains now that it is recreationally legal? I'm coming up on Dec 13th but my friend from denver won't be meeting me til the 17th. They have their card and will be getting me some then but was really really hoping to find some for the 4 days i'll be there at dew tour. I don't know what the legality is of buying it with the new laws and I'm sure you have to be a resident to get it for recreational use.


*"On Dec. 6, Washington's Initiative 502 -- which legalized marijuana for recreational use for adults 21 and over in that state -- will become law. On that same date in Colorado, Secretary of State Scott Gessler's office will certify the November vote totals from each Colorado county. Then 30 days from that date, Hickenlooper will sign off and Amendment 64 becomes law."*

... so won't be legal till january 6th, and shops wont get their licences till october 2013 at the earliest. Its not to hard to find weed in colorado though, just look for the person with a beard, baggy clothes, rap stickers, something that would obviously say there a stoner, then go make friends and if they seem chill, see if they can hook a sack.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

dopamean said:


> Hey all you Colorado-cats. *budderbear*, *sponger606* and myself are organizing for Keystone this Tuesday! Anyone who is interested in meeting up and riding definitely let me know! Otherwise just look for the dude w/ 'dopamean' on his board if you find yourself up on the mountain!


i'll be up in breck possibly thursday the 13th for the dew. what are all yalls plans? i'd like to get a shred sesh in with some good riders


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

surferbum21 said:


> i'll be up in breck possibly thursday the 13th for the dew. what are all yalls plans? i'd like to get a shred sesh in with some good riders


Well I'm turning 21 on the 17th so I'll most likely be at keystone or breck having my first beer at a ski resort/bar, but I ride about 3 times a week so I'm always down whenever. Hopefully we get some snow before then or there won't be much tree riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixpoint (Nov 17, 2012)

First trip ever to Colorado on Jan. 3rd through Jan. 7th. Staying in Frisco. Tips or suggestions are appreciated. Been to Utah & Tahoe. Just me & my brother. we would love to ride with someone that knows the mountain.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

sixpoint said:


> first trip ever to colorado on jan. 3rd through jan. 7th. Staying in frisco. Tips or suggestions are appreciated. Been to utah & tahoe. Just me & my brother. We would love to ride with someone that knows the mountain.


pray for snow!!!


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

sixpoint said:


> First trip ever to Colorado on Jan. 3rd through Jan. 7th. Staying in Frisco. Tips or suggestions are appreciated. Been to Utah & Tahoe. Just me & my brother. we would love to ride with someone that knows the mountain.


dang man you missed out on super cheap trip package through ubski.com were paying $480 for 4 day lift and 5 night stay walk to lift condo. it's college week so there will be plent of tail to chase that week. I'll be there Jan 3 - 15


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

If anyone is interested, southwest is selling tickets cheap right now. Get it. 80 each way from nashville.


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

without checking everyones websites, anyone know which mtn has the most runs open now?


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

boardaddicktd said:


> without checking everyones websites, anyone know which mtn has the most runs open now?


download ski report app


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

boardaddicktd said:


> without checking everyones websites, anyone know which mtn has the most runs open now?


Heard a lot of places are getting some good snow right now. 

anyone know of any good deals out in snowmass / vail in the near future?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are no good deals for Snowmass lift ticket wise. Especially in the future.

Vail, probably not much going on there either. Buddy passes are about the best thing. Find somebody with an Epic Pass.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

what you are saying is someone with an epic pass can buy a discount ticket for a friend?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

bassholic said:


> what you are saying is someone with an epic pass can buy a discount ticket for a friend?


Yes, but it's not _that_ good of a deal. Vail daily is I think $109 (maybe $112?) and the "buddy pass" gets it down to around $80 I believe. 

Not many options other than that. Some of the other resorts... you could try the green pass, haha.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

even though i never pay retail on the east, 80 is a good savings over the days i plan on riding. What did you want to pay?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can always troll the parking lots for lift tickets. Look for people that seem to be taking off for the day. Offer them $10-$20 for their lift ticket (if it is for that day of course). Then you are set. Technically this is not legal. So I would pick up some of the zip ties for said lift ticket first, instead of walking up to the window and putting your ticket on.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> You can always troll the parking lots for lift tickets. Look for people that seem to be taking off for the day. Offer them $10-$20 for their lift ticket (if it is for that day of course). Then you are set. Technically this is not legal. So I would pick up some of the zip ties for said lift ticket first, instead of walking up to the window and putting your ticket on.


And to expand on that... once you get passed the lifts on the front of the mountain, you are all set. Just don't go back down to the front until you are done riding for the day.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Or you can always hit me up! I've got my epic and am always itchin' to go use my buddy discounts! I've been trying the shampoo lately, but it's not working :'(


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Getting a late start today. Taking a solo mission up to Winter Park today. If anyone's there, hit me up if you see me. Red pants, blue jacket, white NS Heritage board.


----------



## AU83 (Nov 3, 2012)

Is anyone snowboarding at breckenridge today?


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Well its Pretty much that time of year where im counting down the days. I'm 12 days away from being in vail. 

Anyone want to go riding the 29th of jan- 5th of feb? I would be down to shuttle to breckenridge, beaver creek, or keystone just for funsies. We still haven't gotten our tickets yet, so if any of you have suggestions for discounts or anything like that I would be down. 

As mentioned previously it's me, and three girls. Two of which haven't boarded a day in their life. (one I don't even know). My girlfriend has gone before and to keep her company while im riding she is bringing her best friend and sister. 

I know one is a cutie, and we all speak spanish.


----------



## Iowa_kid (Jan 2, 2013)

Ill be in keystone tomorrow and Loveland on Sunday.. Lmk who will be around


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

irrballsac said:


> My girlfriend has gone before and to keep her company while im riding she is bringing her best friend and sister.
> 
> I know one is a cutie, and we all speak spanish.


i think we'll need pictures before any decisions are made.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

irrballsac said:


> Well its Pretty much that time of year where im counting down the days. I'm 12 days away from being in vail.
> 
> Anyone want to go riding the 29th of jan- 5th of feb? I would be down to shuttle to breckenridge, beaver creek, or keystone just for funsies. We still haven't gotten our tickets yet, so if any of you have suggestions for discounts or anything like that I would be down.
> 
> ...


Unless your military you need to buy them online on vails website at lease 7 days in advance.... That is the least expensive way. If you are military then it's like $70 at the ticket window. I'll be riding every day as usual.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think we'll need pictures before any decisions are made.



Yep. No pics - no help.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> i think we'll need pictures before any decisions are made.


Are you competing in Aspen this weekend? I didn't realize that was you in slope in vail in the last comp a couple weeks back or I would have said hi.. The run looked better than It was scored. good luck if you are competing.....


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Argo said:


> Are you competing in Aspen this weekend? I didn't realize that was you in slope in vail in the last comp a couple weeks back or I would have said hi.. The run looked better than It was scored. good luck if you are competing.....



nah, gonna try and make a trip to tahoe for 5 days if i can get off from work. thanks, i thought i could've done better but i got there late and didnt really get to practice so i just threw my safety run down.


----------



## ballinSTI (Nov 14, 2008)

dopamean said:


> Or you can always hit me up! I've got my epic and am always itchin' to go use my buddy discounts! I've been trying the shampoo lately, but it's not working :'(


you gonna be in aspen at all at the end of the month?


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

ballinSTI said:


> you gonna be in aspen at all at the end of the month?


I will do my damnedest to get up there if it means riding with a homie!

So far it looks like we're heading up this weekend for some potential-snow-fall,

...

...

Pennywise on the 30th in FoCo!

...

And sometime mid-Feb roll up to Anchorage to reunite with my boy and ride ALYESKA!

that's the entirety of my responsibilities so Aspen sounds great!


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

This is the best I can do. Haha my gf is on the right.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

irrballsac said:


> Well its Pretty much that time of year where im counting down the days. I'm 12 days away from being in vail.
> 
> Anyone want to go riding the 29th of jan- 5th of feb? I would be down to shuttle to breckenridge, beaver creek, or keystone just for funsies. We still haven't gotten our tickets yet, so if any of you have suggestions for discounts or anything like that I would be down.
> 
> ...


were you on the gondola this morning in a white coat and smith goggles? I think I was talking to you. I was riding up with my son and wife. I was the big dude in the blue/black jacket and white electrics.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Argo said:


> were you on the gondola this morning in a white coat and smith goggles? I think I was talking to you. I was riding up with my son and wife. I was the big dude in the blue/black jacket and white electrics.


Yupp!! Rode for quite a while. Wish I would have bought a half day. My legs are burned out! Haha that and I've been getting winded since I'm not well acclimated.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice connection!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ill be on first gondola tomorrow again. If you can keep up we can make a few turns. I was with my wife on her day off today so i was slogging along waiting for her.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Drink a few beers, some water and Take a hot shower. You should wake up ok...


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha way ahead of you on the beers, water and I've hit the hot tub. Shower soon to follow. I'll do my best to be out there early. The Ladies are going out today, but I doubt they will be out until like 9:30 or so.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, it was good to meet you man, made a couple runs, got a couple lifts.... However today was a shining example of no friends on a powder day... Lmao. Hope you enjoyed the fresh deep ass snow, great timing to visit. I have a hard time slowing down for a day riding with my wife so on a day like today there is no stopping....


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

showin' some love to the FORUM!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dopamean said:


> showin' some love to the FORUM!



Not seeing anything....


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

as in the images didn't post? there should be 2


----------



## sponger606 (Nov 26, 2011)

dopamean said:


> as in the images didn't post? there should be 2


repping


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Argo said:


> Well, it was good to meet you man, made a couple runs, got a couple lifts.... However today was a shining example of no friends on a powder day... Lmao. Hope you enjoyed the fresh deep ass snow, great timing to visit. I have a hard time slowing down for a day riding with my wife so on a day like today there is no stopping....


Haha I completely understand. It was nice getting to follow someone around for a bit to see new parts of the mountain. Tea cup and china bowl were amazing. I went down in Rogers run and got stuck, had to unstrap and sank shoulder deep in powder. Surfed my way out and wanted to take a nap. Haha according to my skitracks I boarded about 30 miles in 3 days. Vail is redonkulously huge. I gotta play with my top speed some more. Only hit 35.9 mph while recording.


Got some decent gopro videos until my sticky mounts failed me.


----------



## surferbum21 (Aug 19, 2008)

i'm coming up wednesday night til monday night from oklahoma. i have a friend riding with on thurs n friday. riding solo dolo sat thru monday if anyone wants to meet up and shred. i like to bomb it all day long with minimal stoppage. i'd like to ride with some fellow junkies if available


----------

